# A high school in Rural Texas



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2014)

At  a high school in Rural Texas, a group of male students played a  prank. 

  They let three goats loose inside the school. 

But before  turning them loose, they painted numbers on the sides of the goats: 1, 2  and 4. 

School Administrators spent most of the day looking for No. 3.



:sentimental:


----------

